# **** RBO 3-D on Feb. 19 ****



## passthru24 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well this will be the second shoot of the year for RBO and we hope to set up another great shoot for all those going to the ASA La shoot and anyone not going. Hope everyone can come on out and get that last pratice in before the big one.

River Bottom Outdoors 2012 Shoot Dates 

Jan. 29
Feb. 19
Mar. 18
Apr. 21 & 22 Big 40
May 20
Jun. 24
Jul. 29
Aug. 19 Hunt Shoot
Sept. ???

Hope to see everyone in 2012 

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2012 Dates: Jan. 29, Feb. 19, Mar. 18, Apr. 21 & 22 Big 40, May 20, Jun. 24, July 29, Aug. 19 Hunting Shoot, Sept. ??? Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 9am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Seniors - $20  50% Payback - Max 45yrds - 280 FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 280FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts. 
Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 12, 2012)

Hopefully a crew of us can make it up there to shoot.  Great course and even better folks running it!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunday Sunday Sunday


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Hopefully a crew of us can make it up there to shoot.  Great course and even better folks running it!



I'll have your cap up here waiting on you, that way your little ears won't get cold,, Hope you guys can come back up, we will be glad to have ya'll here again.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 13, 2012)

I wanna shoot with you to see if you can give that spanking you're promising haha


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I wanna shoot with you to see if you can give that spanking you're promising haha



Someone going to loose another dollar.


----------



## bassfishga (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd almost pay a dollar to see that!


Don't know if I'll get to make this one though. Just have to wait and see how things shape up. I'll be back though, don't count me out.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 13, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Someone going to loose another dollar.



You're not even going....Call me when you're ready for your


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2012)

C Cape said:


> You're not even going....Call me when you're ready for your



Boy you will never learn will you


----------



## C Cape (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a slow learner.....I'm more of a hands on type of guy...


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope its warm this weekend but I should be there anyway.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 13, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> I hope its warm this weekend but I should be there anyway.



You better be there!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2012)

C Cape said:


> I'm a slow learner.....I'm more of a hands on type of guy...



Let the  begin,,,, I figured you were a hands on type guy, just try and put your hands on the bow and release and that might get you a  dollar,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> I hope its warm this weekend but I should be there anyway.



I think you had better show up Mr. Man, if you don't


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Let the  begin,,,, I figured you were a hands on type guy, just try and put your hands on the bow and release and that might get you a  dollar,,,



Scott put Chuck with him so he take care of my light work.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wanted to post this so everyone could see the RBO Gang getting ready for this weekend....


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Scott put Chuck with him so he take care of my light work.



I got some of his kin to come shoot with him,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2012)

C Cape said:


> You're not even going....Call me when you're ready for your



Yea I know Hound Dog ain't coming cause Angie said he was in trouble ,,,,, See


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Yea I know Hound Dog ain't coming cause Angie said he was in trouble ,,,,, See



That is a hole alot of woman right there.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2012)

hound dog said:


> That is a hole alot of woman right there.



LoL ,,,, You got that right ,,


----------



## C Cape (Feb 13, 2012)

After seeing that picture a line from Duece Biggalo comes to mind....."Thats a huge......."


----------



## GatorFan90 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I loved shooting my first 3-D shoot at RAC little tuff because of the weather conditions but loved shooting it Ill most def be down there at RBO Sunday.


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like a few of us are headin down Sunday. Hope my bow is ready by then...looking forward to it.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope we have some warm weather. Gonna pull my half of day there and then head to the house for sleep before work so everyon com early


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 14, 2012)

What ya'll want for a longshot?????
coyote at 110yds?????


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you have a butterfly target


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 14, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> Do you have a butterfly target



Bring your rainbow target and we will set it up


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't have a 110 yard pin...I stopped at 100. Jus holdit alil high an let if fly I guess lol.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 15, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> Do you have a butterfly target



I've seen you shoot, it needs to be a big butterfly,,, REAL BIG,,,,


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 15, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> bump



Stop bangin your head, it will all get better.                    Tell Scott to hang up a pair of dirty underwear for the long shot!


----------



## braves0624 (Feb 15, 2012)

Gonna be a good shoot sunday! Hope everyone can come out and shoot with us!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 16, 2012)

elsberryshooter said:


> Stop bangin your head, it will all get better.                    Tell Scott to hang up a pair of dirty underwear for the long shot!



People may think they already got shot with all the holes in them


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 16, 2012)

elsberryshooter said:


> Stop bangin your head, it will all get better.                    Tell Scott to hang up a pair of dirty underwear for the long shot!



Hey those dirty underwear are my best pair,,,


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 16, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Hey those dirty underwear are my best pair,,,



I will have to get Kim to get you some new ones.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 17, 2012)

passthru24 said:


> Hey those dirty underwear are my best pair,,,



Their your only pair


----------



## GatorFan90 (Feb 17, 2012)

Can't Wait for Sunday!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks to be a wet weekend bring some old shoes there is bound to be mud out there!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well everything is ready for another great shoot Sunday,,,Old Man Weather should be gone by 10 or so but wear your boots cause it may still be a little wet. This should be a big boost to everyone going to ASA La. shoot the following weekend, Hope to see everyone Sunday !!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Looks to be a wet weekend bring some old shoes there is bound to be mud out there!



I will agree with deerehauler, their will be some mud on the coarse. The rain should be gone by 8 or 9, so everyone come on out and get that last practice in ,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 18, 2012)

See yall in the AM


----------



## GatorFan90 (Feb 18, 2012)

see yall tomarrow


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 19, 2012)

Where here and ready to shoot


----------



## C Cape (Feb 19, 2012)

I think we might head that way shortly.  What's the weather looking like?


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 19, 2012)

Severe clear


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well rain is gone, and targets are ready.Weather going to be kinda nice,,, come on out!!!


----------



## C Cape (Feb 19, 2012)

We headed that way.....

get ya hat on Scott "lovin obama" Parrott


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 19, 2012)

Great shoot guys as always. Glad the rain held off for us. See y'all next sunday.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 19, 2012)

Great time at RBO. Looking forward to trying to make it back next Sunday!!


----------



## GatorFan90 (Feb 19, 2012)

well, kinda wet but overall the shoot was awesome my performance was way better than it was at the RAC shoot, shot my first back tension release an prolly gunna try to find me one to practice with. 
Thanks RBO Staff For a GREAT SHOOT


----------



## okie32541 (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks for the hospitality guys, i had blast and ill try and make it back soon.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 21, 2012)

Gator, okie we enjoyed having ya'll, we are going to have another shoot this sunday and would love to have ya back.


----------



## GatorFan90 (Feb 21, 2012)

oh im comming back i got to attempt to out shoot my dad. lol


----------



## okie32541 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for the invite, but i had to head back to Brunswick. I'll be looking yall up next time im back in Peachtree.
again i had a blast


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 1, 2012)

Some photos from the shoot - if they don't upload correctly, here's a link to the public album on Photobucket.


----------

